# Watery



## Bernice (May 23, 2005)

Hi

I hope you can help.  I keep getting very watery discharge which is clear and does not smell (TMI sorry).  I have had it on and off since I got pregnant and have been tested twice for infection, first time I had prophylactic Canesten but both times the tests were clear.  I am having the same watery discharge, it feels like I have wet myself and I am sure it isnt urine  .  

Any ideas?

Thanks very much

Bernice


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Discharge can be watery in pregnancy and is normal.  I had this too and was wondering if waters had gone as it was so much in late pregnancy!  (they had'nt).  Don't worry and just use panty liners..

Good luck

Jan


----------

